# Help identifying Fisher plow mount



## NSplower (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey i just bought a second hand plow and truck mounts. Could someone please help me identify which years gm trucks this mount will fit. I'll attach a few pictures. Thank you.


----------



## NSplower (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey i just wanted to add that I want to put these mounts on my 2005 Chevrolet Silverado 4x4 5.3l crew cab


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

They will work. 7168 for 03-06 and early 07 body style gm 1500


----------

